# How much give in loafers?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Trying to break in a set of Bass loafers by wearing them around the house. The toebox is a tad tight; I tried going up in size but then my foot is falling out of the shoe (no wide widths either). I'm hoping the leather will give a bit and stretch, but I am nervous that it won't and then I can't return them.

And yes, I did try them on in the morning when my feet are "smaller". It's less noticeable then but by late night there's some rubbing (though maybe it will go away).

Thoughts?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

My thought is take them back and find a different brand that fits.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> My thought is take them back and find a different brand that fits.


Rambler is right. By the way, good shoes should fit from day one and not require any break in. One story for the origin of shoe "break ins" is that the cheap hard leather used in some shoes was not supple enough to feel comfortable and an enterprising salesman told his customer that was normal and shoes just needed to be broken in. The result was the custom of walking around in uncomfortable shoes until enough creases developed in the leather.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

My thoughts, too. I've never bought a pair of shoes that didn't fit right from the moment I tried them on. Some shoes have gotten more comfortable with age though.

This is my first pair of loafers so I didn't know if they're supposed to be particularly stiff compared to my nicer AE and Cole Haans.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

A good pair of thin Italian loafers should fit like a tight pair of socks when first worn. Other thicker loafers should fit well at first wear. 

I prefer new shoes to be a bit tight, they do give a little with wear, no matter the quality of the materials.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

dparm said:


> My thoughts, too. I've never bought a pair of shoes that didn't fit right from the moment I tried them on. Some shoes have gotten more comfortable with age though.
> '
> This is my first pair of loafers so I didn't know if they're supposed to be particularly stiff compared to my nicer AE and Cole Haans.


AE has several loafers available, each with it's own characteristics. Usually one or more is on sale. and Others might be available through the Shoebank.

Take the Bass back and put the refund towards an AE


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I've got a pair of both AE Waldens and Bass Weejuns. While both are corrected grain, the Waldens are much more supple and comfortable. The Weejuns after probably 15 wearings are still fairly stiff. Wearing them with thick socks for a while does help to stretch them a little. My Weejuns tended to rub the back of my ankle (above my heel) and they've just now softened enough for me to wear them without socks (just in time for winter:mad2.

Do you have a cobbler in your area that can stretch shoes? It's usually pretty cheap. If you don't want to go that route, you could probably sell them here and try another brand.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Just to disagree (at least slightly) with, apparently, _everyone_:

If I don't get loafers that are on the tight side (heel, and across the strap), I will - in short order - wind up with loafers that are too big.

The same thing happens with ordinary lace-up shoes, but there you just lace them tighter and don't really take much notice.

As I interpret the OP's reference to "toebox," though, he has a different problem: perhaps that his little toe is getting squeezed? There's no virtue to that, _i.e._ a shoe that doesn't squeeze your foot from side to side is preferable. On the other hand, shoes will reshape a bit to accommodate it over time.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I don't think anyone is advocating loafers that are not tight enough, just loafers that while tight enough for one's foot not to slip, are not too tight at any point of the foot as to be uncomfortable. For some men to find such a shoe will require trying on a lot of shoes until he finds a last that works for him.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Starch said:


> As I interpret the OP's reference to "toebox," though, he has a different problem: perhaps that his little toe is getting squeezed? There's no virtue to that, _i.e._ a shoe that doesn't squeeze your foot from side to side is preferable. On the other hand, shoes will reshape a bit to accommodate it over time.


I am a bit flat-footed meaning my feet tend to "spread" when I put my weight on them. My little toe and big toe touch the inside of the shoe slightly.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I would return them while before it's too worn to return them. There are plenty of other shoes out there.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

This comes up a lot, and everyone has their own opinion. There seem to be two different things meant by 'break-in.' When it means 'wear ill-fitting shoes until they warp to your foot,' this is clearly to be avoided in favor of a size, or last, that fits. But I'm not convinced by the dictum that leather-soled shoes shouldn't require break-in. Of course they do! This may just mean 'soften up the leather and cork until it molds to your foot' in which case, it is sound advice. Sometimes a tad bit of pinching or rubbing will work itself out---calf stretches a bit and this is normal. Anything more than a tad bit and you're in for some pain, or in cobbler-surgery territory.

I agree with the man (can't remember which of you chaps it was) who said that there is a difference between snug and tight, and that you will know instantly.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Tight has a tendency to sort itself out, too big never does.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> Tight has a tendency to sort itself out, too big never does.


You can always put in thicker insoles if they become a tad large.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

dparm said:


> My thoughts, too. I've never bought a pair of shoes that didn't fit right from the moment I tried them on. Some shoes have gotten more comfortable with age though.


I did.

I thought they'd get better.

They didn't.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

zightx said:


> You can always put in thicker insoles if they become a tad large.


But you kind of loose the right feel in the loafer then. With thinner loafers at least.

I've never had a pair of calfskin shoes that failed to correct themselves from being slightly tight to just right.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

zightx said:


> You can always put in thicker insoles if they become a tad large.


That's dead-on. Small can't be made large, but large can be made small (insoles/thick socks).


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

dparm said:


> That's dead-on. Small can't be made large, but large can be made small (insoles/thick socks).


Thick socks with loafers?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

IF TOO TIGHT IN THE TOE BOX, THEN RETURN!!! I have made the mistake to think that toe boxes or the length of moccasins will stretch, and they will not. 

I think Doctor Damage pointed out that the way that moccasins work is that your foot widens the sides, and thereby creates pull at the heel to keep your foot in. Unfortunately, this can also create pull at the toe area.

Some tightness at the strap level is fine. With Bass loafers, I have gone up a half size, and down a width. Once they stretch in width, it gives me good fit and no toe pressure.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the same problem with loafers -- either too small up front or too big in the back.

If all else fails, a few sessions on the stretcher can help that toe-pinch _on the side_....some...


----------



## Tylersmcc (Jun 1, 2011)

Another vote for returning... 

Let us know what you end up doing...


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't take a chance with your fit. Ill fitting shoes can cause a whole host of foot problems over time. I know from painful personal experience. Believe me--you don't want that. I've now got a great collection of shoes I can no longer wear.


----------

